# Hello!



## slong15 (Jul 19, 2009)

Heyy everyone! I'm Sarah from PA. Last semester I took an entomology class and instantly fell in love with everything buggy. The other day I got talking to someone who keeps mantises, so I decided to research and try for myself. I can't wait to get started! This place is amazing for info.


----------



## Rick (Jul 19, 2009)

Welcome. Be sure to try the search for your basic questions.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Jul 19, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi Sarah, and welcome to the forum... great to have you here!  







I'm glad you found MantidForum... it's an invaluable tool to find information and socialize about mantis keeping. Browsing and reading through past threads will provide a wealth of information. The "Search" feature is helpful if you're looking for information on a specific topic; and of course don't forget the "sticky" threads in each section. Wishing you the very best in your new hobby!  

PS... Be warned.... it's addicting.


----------



## revmdn (Jul 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## d17oug18 (Jul 19, 2009)

HELLO! im doug from cali


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. :blink:


----------



## ismart (Jul 19, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi there, good to see we are being found in cyberspace! Welcome and have fun on me! from OHIO!


----------



## AmandaLynn (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi, from Washington!


----------

